# Site slow



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Has the site been really slow loading pages over the last couple of days, or is it just me?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No mate, it's very slow.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep a bit like watching paint dry on a wet sunday afternoon ... however there has been an upgrade going on in the background and I believe migration to a new server is in the offing which should improve response times


----------



## willber328 (May 19, 2011)

yeah ubber slow for me to aswell


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying fellas..

My win7 updated to service pack1 and ever since, laptop has been behaving strange, so wanted to confirm...

gonna post this now, expect it in 4-5 minutes ..lol


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep slow on tapatalk aswel


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't get on this site easily, isn't Lorien upgrading it though?


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

yep has been slow for me since this morning??


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

i thought it was my internet at first but other sites are fine just this one, its a bit better from this morning i couldnt even get on the site!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

i tried sending a PM before i dunno if it has gone through or not, i may have sent it 3 times clicking on the "send message" button so many times it was thats slow


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

He upgraded it last night but there have been some issues. He's spent all day at his computer getting this sorted...only stopping to eat a very quick lunch that I made! (literally 4 minutes....I felt like my efforts were so unappreciated  a full on chicken roast! )

However, the end result will hopefully be a super speedy forum.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

It maybe frustrating for it to be slow for a while but i wouldnt wasnt to walk a mile in Lorians shoes.

Makes you realise the kind of work needed to go into keeping sites like this going for people like me to enjoy, so a massive thanks to Lorian for spoending so much of spare time keeping things in order and well done to katy for keeping him fed and watered.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck...your post genuinely brought a tear to my eye  The complications were not expected and have brought on a lot of stress...to say the least. So thank you for your understanding and patience.

I'll keep him fed and watered  Though sleep may be an issue!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its been massively slow for me today, taking minutes to open a thread


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought it was just me...


----------

